# Shedding question



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

We went to the dog park yesterday for the first time in like 2 months. While we were there we met another couple who had a 6 month old long-haired GSD. I have never seen Yager interact with another shepherd before but they played so hard together! The lady said her dog has never taken to another dog like that before. Do you think they know their own kind...like a kindred spirit or something? 

Anyways, this lady said she's had GSDs her whole life and surprisingly the long-haired sheds less than the short-haired. I was shocked! Is this true for you all who have owned both?


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

I've been wondering the same...do they know their own kind? Karly started puppy class last week and there is another GSD in class. It was almost like love at first sight!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have often wondered if dogs recognize their own breed as well?

Rusty always seems to be more interested if he sees a GSD, curious. At least that's my perception.

Now one breed he seems to love and gets really excited to see and will play bow is Corgies. We have had several in our class over the years and he seems to love them.

Do LC have an undercoat? I know, maybe dumb question!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WD loves to interact with other GSDs. I wonder if he would have been raised by Boxers if he liked Boxers just as much. Up until he was 11 weeks all he knew was that all dogs were GSDs (the power of imprinting).


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I had a long coat/plush GSD and now I have 2 long coated Shilohs they definately do not shed as much as dogs with short coats. Lakota sheds a lot, there is white hair everywhere. When she was a puppy I didn't think she was going to have such a thick coat, I was wrong. She is my shed monster.


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

kiya said:


> I had a long coat/plush GSD and now I have 2 long coated Shilohs they definately do not shed as much as dogs with short coats. Lakota sheds a lot, there is white hair everywhere. When she was a puppy I didn't think she was going to have such a thick coat, I was wrong. She is my shed monster.


No way! That is so crazy and against all reason! lol I think I am going to look into getting a long coat next


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Long coats SEEM to shed less because the dead, loose undercoat gets trapped under the rest of the coat, rather than simply falling off and going everywhere like a short coat does. So there is still a LOT of dead hair coming from your longcoat, you just don't see it lying around--it's still stuck to the dog!

This is why longcoats require more brushing--if the dead hair doesn't fall out on its own, it gets tangled and matted the longer it's stuck there. If you use a force dryer, you can see how much comes blasting out!

Of course, all dogs are different and some shed more than others, regardless of coat length.


----------

